
Journey on the Trans-Siberian Railway: The Seal Show - gk1
https://www.gregkogan.com/journal/russia-trans-siberian-railway-irkutsk/
======
andy_adams
Is it odd that I'm drawn to the architecture of the dilapidated wooden homes?
I've never seen it before - particularly the ornate pieces above the windows.
Is there a name to the style?

~~~
nkurz
I'm not sure how specific you are being, but "izba" would be a good starting
search term.

This page has an overview:
[https://www.rbth.com/arts/2014/01/30/the_wonders_of_the_russ...](https://www.rbth.com/arts/2014/01/30/the_wonders_of_the_russian_izba_33697.html)

And this one lists terms for some architectural features:
[https://www.slavorum.org/russian-wooden-house-izba-
construct...](https://www.slavorum.org/russian-wooden-house-izba-
construction/)

~~~
andy_adams
Thank you!

------
gk1
Author here, ask me anything about savant seals.

~~~
advarckcal
Hey just a heads up the first link to the previous section of your trip is
broken.

Wow what a trip though. How do you think the seals were treated? It looks like
a pretty small pool.

~~~
gk1
Fixed, thanks!

I don't know much about the seals' treatment. They'd probably prefer to live
in the deepest freshwater lake in the world (Lake Baikal) than in some
basement pool.

